# Need J2me tutorial / Book



## User Name (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi

Can any one suggest any ebook / book /tutorial  for J2ME.
I know nothing abt j2me. 
Also how to modify existing j2me prog?


----------



## thewisecrab (Oct 8, 2009)

There's a great reference book for java by Herbert Shildt. . cant remember the name though . . Google for now. .


----------



## User Name (Oct 8, 2009)

I need ebook/book For java micro/mobile Edition (j2me)


----------



## User Name (Oct 9, 2009)




----------



## desiibond (Oct 9, 2009)

*today.java.net/pub/a/today/2005/02/09/j2me1.html
*www.tutorialized.com/tutorial/Basics-of-J2ME/331

but if you want to learn J2ME, you better get a good book.

check Complete Reference series and there is Sun official documentation (saw in Landmark, bangalore).


----------

